# Utah sportsmen for federal lands



## Utahpublicland (Aug 29, 2016)

It would be greatly appreciated if anyone who wants to can like this new Facebook page to help show sportsmen opposition to Utahs misguided effort to dispose of our public lands. Thanks in advance and we need to do everything we can to stop the transfer and disposal of federal public lands our nation has.

https://www.facebook.com/Utah-sportsmen-for-federal-lands-1352369341457568/?fref=ts

Decided to do it after seeing this page:
https://www.facebook.com/WyomingSportsmenForFederalLands/?fref=ts

It's time sportsmen let there voice be heard.


----------

